# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Hola!!

## LirioDePlata

Hola, me llamo LirioDePlata y me gustaría dedicarme a la doma de leones, alguien podría indicarme una página web o recomendarme un libro para aprender??
Muchas gracias!!

----------


## letang

Mmmmm
La doma de leones es una actividad circense que no tiene relación ninguna con la magia.

Otra cosa sería la magia con animales, entre ellos leones (o tigres de bengala como los famosos de Sigfried & Roy)

Pero para doma de leones quizá tengas que ponerte en cotnactoc on tora gente, este foro es de ilusionismo.

Un saludo!

----------

